# Sarah Connor bekommt ein Mädchen.



## neman64 (25 Juli 2011)

Nach einem Auftritt war die Schwangere Sarah Connor so gut drauf daß sie im Interview mit RTL aus versehen das Geschlecht ihres noch ungebohrenen Babys verraten hat.
Und wenn meine Kinder um mich herum sind, ziehen die immer wieder das T-Shirt hoch und fragen: Wann kommt Sie nun endlich raus? " Es wird also ein Mädchen."

Die Sängerin und Ihr Lebensgefährte Florian Fischer erwarten im Spätsommer das erste gemeinsame Kind.


----------



## Q (26 Juli 2011)

Sie können sie ja "Kim" nennen und den Nachnahmen des Papas geben . Und wenn sie dann später einen Herrn Dübel heiratet, gibts einen Doppelnamen :WOW: 

:thx: für die "geheime" Info :thumbup:


----------

